# Nissan Almera Tino Bearing



## evee2000 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a 2005 1.8ltr petrol Nissan Almera Tino. Car is in need of new rear bearings (they are expensive!). I am trying to source a less expensive option, but there are a few different versions out there! Different diameters from 96mm to 148mm and I don't know which I need. I have contacted the sellers of both of these items and they both say that they will fit my car :/ How can I find out for sure (without removing the existing bearing). Any help/advice appreciated.


----------

